# Beethoven's 9th - The Hallé



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

Just heard Beethoven's 9th by The Hallé orchestra this evening. Only a couple tiny slips, and the trumpet was a bit out at the start of the 4th movement, but apart from that it was phenomenal. So much better than recordings.

What orchestra's have you heard the 9th by? (live of course )


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've only heard the 9th live with the Nashville Symphony. If I weren't so cheap, I'd hear it live again June 30th.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Charlotte Symphony in North Carolina (but conducted by a German).  The first movement was a little tame for my taste but they kicked it up about five notches in the Scherzo and never looked back. Great evening.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have heard it by the Boston Symphony under a variety of conductors. It is usually the concluding concert in their summer outdoor festival where they play in an open shed and many of the audience sit on the lawn.


----------

